# Port builds pausing



## chavez243ca (Aug 9, 2013)

I've had some odd behaviour start on one of my hosts fairly recently. Working with ports suddenly requires carriage returns to keep things moving. Even a command like `portversion -v|grep` requires two to three carriage returns before it executes.

Doing portupgrades is more of the same, e.g. it pauses after:

```
--->  Uninstalling the old version

--->  Cleaning out obsolete shared libraries

[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 331 packages found (-0 +1) . done]
```
Each one of those lines required a carriage return to continue to the next step.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 9, 2013)

Someone else had this recently, but I don't recall if it was ever solved.  First, check /etc/make.conf for options that seemed like a good idea at the time, like BATCH.  Second, make sure you have the latest ports tree installed.  Then check that ports-mgmt/dialog4ports is the latest version.

I would suggest switching to ports-mgmt/portmaster instead of portupgrade.


----------



## chavez243ca (Aug 10, 2013)

I was considering whether or not this behaviour coincided with the recent addition of dialog4ports, maybe a deinstall reinstall is worth a try.

I'm very used to portupgrade - is portmaster that much better?


----------



## fonz (Aug 10, 2013)

chavez243ca said:
			
		

> I'm very used to portupgrade - is portmaster that much better?


As far as I can tell most people do indeed prefer ports-mgmt/portmaster. And yes, ports-mgmt/dialog4ports is a fairly recent development that might occasionally break something, although in practice the problem usually turns out to be something else. In any case, please make sure your ports tree is up to date (`portsnap fetch update`) and that dialog4ports is up to date too.

But if you've done all that and things still don't work, don't hesitate to ask either here or on the freebsd-ports mailing list.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 10, 2013)

portmaster is better in the sense that it does not need Ruby or ruby-bdb.


----------

